# 27.5" Cutthroat!!



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

So I finally get to the lake, I figure I've got about 2 hours of sunlight left. The water level looks pretty low, but as scenic as the whole view was there's no way I'm not rippin lips tonight! I already had a black streamer rigged up on my reel, and I'm too anxious to bother switching it out even though I'm skeptical of its effectiveness here, I need to get some line on this water! About 45 minutes goes by, and I've fished about half of the shore on this reservoir by now, all with no luck. I'm starting to see some surface activity by now, and decide its time to switch up my fish food. I rig up the all so lethal Renegade...another half hour, steady but moderate surface activity, still no luck! The sun has mostly set at this point, and I knew my time on the water was limited for this trip...it's time to get creative! I grab a big ole fatty crawfish looking tan dry fly, then tie on a small nymph about 12" below. I'm feeling good about the strange combination! Not 4 minutes go by until I'm disturbing the reverence of the evening with a big old "YYYYEEEEHHHHAAAAA!!!! FISH OOOONNNN!!!!" While I fight in the beast from the deep! 

Unfortunately this bad boy gave us the slip & made it back home before we could get a good pic :O•-:


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm tellin you, this thing was huge! 20" for sure!!! 15 at least! ... Definitely not less that 12" - 10 or 9 at the very least! Awesome night, and beautiful Cutt


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I like this post. Good on ya,!!! Love your attitude.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like some survived last year's pounding.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*27.5" Cutthroat!!*

There's a few in there  I see the waters still low since I was there. I expected it would be up. Thanks for the report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: Nice.

Pretty little guy though.


----------

